# Hey Trappers!!



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Check this out!
I have trapped for several years here in Ohio and this was a first for me.










For size reference that is a 50 cent piece.










I have trapped beaver, coyote, fox, mink, muskrat, raccoon, skunks, opossum, long tailed and short tailed weasel but I do believe this is my first least weasel!
The only fur bearer in Ohio that is legal to trap and I have not caught yet is the river otter.
I did not have a set out specifically for this guy he just happened to get caught in a mink set.


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

wow. I didn't even know that those existed. What kind of trap did you catch it in? It don't seem like it would have grabbed something that small.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

I had a conibear cubby set out but my bait kept getting robbed. So I placed a good ol victor rat trap behind the conibear and caught this guy. I just figured it was mice stealing the bait but with the snow we have been getting I saw his foot prints. I just figured it was a regular weasel so I was really surprised when I had this guy.


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

Is fur bring anything these days?


----------



## hunter74 (Jan 8, 2010)

Fur isnt bringing much this year. Just diehard fur trappers and fur hunters still hunting and trapping


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

Never seen one. Pretty cool. Are you tanning it for yourself? ohiogary-


> Is fur bring anything these days?


 Not worth the price of gas! I know fur buyer/trappers that aren't even wasting there time buying or trapping. They have such an over abundance of pelts, that they can't get rid of. The Russian economy sucks, and the Chinese are farm raising their own. XXL ***** are about $4, in the round, and large male mink are only $5. Beaver are about 15 cents a pound! If you want to make money trapping, catch a million possum at $1 each = 1 million dollars, otherwise just do it for the enjoyment and the ecology.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Great catch that is the second one I have seen in my life.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Pretty cool.

Now when you guys are trapping are you doing it just for the pelts or do you eat what you trap as well? I am always been interested in trying it out...just never had the time to do it yet.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Cool catch. I caught one about 35 yrs ago in a no. 1 leghold. We let him go - he was one angry little sumbeach. Found an injured one (hit by car) about 10 yrs ago and my sons and I tried to rehabilitate him but he croaked. He was a mean little sob too!


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

That's awesome! When I was around 13 (about 22 years ago) I was jumping on a brush pile for rabbits when I kept seeing this little thing pop out. It must have kept me there for half an hour before I could get a shot. It was a weasel! This one was more of a red color though. I love seeing Ohio's more elusive critters. Thanks for the pics.


----------

